# Question on sentences when searching words



## waO

Hello, I'm new here so not 100% sure where to post questions. When typing in a word, I notice you get a handful of sentences in the target language, I was just wondering how accurate they are in terms of grammar? Is it google translate? Is some kind human writing them up for other learners? If it's manually written, is there a way to request sentences?

I'm using them for flashcards and would like to know how accurate they are - thanks!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Hello


waO said:


> When typing in a word


Where are you typing your text?


----------



## waO

Hello, I usually type an Italian word into the dictionary and use the sentences in the examples. I spotted a mistake this morning for the 'abbracciare' sentence.

'Suo padre non lo ho mai abbracciato' and the English translation was 'his father never hugged him', but shouldn't it be, 'Suo padre non l'ha mai abbracciato'?

I suppose I answered my own question lol. xD


----------



## TheCrociato91

waO said:


> Suo padre non lo ho mai abbracciato' and the English translation was 'his father never hugged him', but shouldn't it be, 'Suo padre non l'ha mai abbracciato'?


It's the same thing. Just like you can say "can't" or "cannot" in English.

As a side note, I'm not sure it's a good thing to use those example sentences because translations often depend on context, which those isolated sentences don't have. Plus I've sometimes found a few example sentences translated in a way which I didn't find particularly idiomatic. Bottom line, you should always take them with a pinch of salt.


----------



## L'irlandais

It also depends on the context of the level of English (A2,B1, etc) of your learners.
I like the OALD for flashcard sample sentences, as they are checked by an editor.
hug_1 verb - Definition, pictures, pronunciation and usage notes | Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary at OxfordLearnersDictionaries.com
But as TheCrociato91 says beware; some sample sentences might introduce an entirely grammatical point unbeknownst to you.





			
				OALD said:
			
		

> We crept along, hugging the perimeter fence.


Hugging in the context of fence, is entirely different (in terms of proximity) to hugging one’s father.  Which could let some, elementary learners for example, more confused than before.


----------



## osa_menor

waO said:


> 'Suo padre non lo *ho* mai abbracciato' ... 'his father never hugged him'





waO said:


> 'Suo padre non l'*ha* mai abbracciato'?


I think, waO is right. "*ho*" is 1st. person singular.


----------



## L'irlandais

Possibly, but then waO needs to signal an error in the dictionary.


> Manca qualcosa di importante? Segnala un errore o suggerisci miglioramenti


----------



## TheCrociato91

Sorry, I misread it. osa_menor is right (_non lo ha _and_ non l'ha _are both correct). But my comment on the example sentences stands.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

This is not the place to discuss grammar.



waO said:


> I usually type an Italian word into the dictionary and use the sentences in the examples


Those sentences are thread titles so they might contain spelling or grammar mistakes. I wouldn't rely on them too much.


----------



## velisarius

I think waO means the example sentences given in the bilingual dictionaries (not the list of thread titles):
abbracciare - Dizionario italiano-inglese WordReference


----------



## Helleno File

I came to here from a discussion on the Greek forum. It has made me wonder how the example sentences in the WR dictionary have been compiled.  It's a pretty formidable corpus.  I realise there may well be another thread or forum that deals with this. 

Thanks


----------

